# Entrenador Puerto Paralelo - Freeware



## MaMu

*Entrenador Puerto Paralelo - Freeware*

Me han consultado muchas veces, como hacer para programar algo para controlar hardware externo mediante el registro de Datos del puerto paralelo de la PC. El problema se presenta a la hora de programar en lenguajes de alto nivel, y sobre todo cuando se encuentran con instrucciones de privilegio a nivel usuario que, solamente pueden ser usadas a nivel del kernel.
Por esta razón, he desarrollado una pequeña aplicación, para todos aquellos que simplemente necesiten experimentar con algun tipo de hardware externo, como ser relés, leds, etc. mediante el registro de datos del puerto paralelo.

Espero que les sea útil.

Saludos

EDIT1 - Actualizada a la version FULL


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Buenisimo! te quedo muy bonita la interfaz. Lo malo es que me genera un error al querer ejecutarlo, y no he podido comprender que lo genera. Esperaré otros reportes, para descartar mi sistema.

Gracias MaMu.


----------



## Fogonazo

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Entrenador Puerto Paralelo - Freeware



¡¡ Urgente ! patentalo antes que lo haga Bill Gates


----------



## MaMu

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Lo malo es que me genera un error al querer ejecutarlo, y no he podido comprender que lo genera. Esperaré otros reportes, para descartar mi sistema.



Estuve checando el código y ejecutando en tres S.O. diferentes, pero en ninguno me ha dado errores. Al ejecutarse la aplicación verifica los puertos LPT del ordenador, por lo que asumo que el problema debe estar por ese lado. El acceso al puerto se hace a nivel kernel mediante un ActiveX que controla sus propios drivers a nivel usuario, y es funcional para todos los S.O. basados en Windows NT con instrucciones de privilegios.
Seguiré revisando, aunque no descarto la posibilidad de más reportes.
Voy a continuar con una actualización, donde contempre el resto de los registros, y asi, mantendré la descarga actualizada.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¡¡ Urgente ! patentalo antes que lo haga Bill Gates



Anoche me llamó Bill y me dijo: "MaMu, a la cuenta de tres dirás que esa idea es miiiiaaaaa, miiaaaaa"

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Anoche me llamó Bill y me dijo: "MaMu, a la cuenta de tres dirás que esa idea es miiiiaaaaa, miiaaaaa"
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Jose 8

Amigos. soy nuevo en esto de la Electronica de Control, pero me gustaría que me explicaran un poco mas de como funciona este programa. Me gustría aplicarlo al control de luces domesticas, pero no se como debería de conectarlo, y para sirven los buses: Datos, Control Y estado.

Si tienen algún tutorial o una explicación detallada se los gradecería mucho.


----------



## mcrven

Hola MaMu, acabo de probar tu programa y me muestra el mismo error que a Andrés. Esto bajo Windows XP Pro.

También lo probé bajo Linux y me lo bloquea por privilegios. Leugo los libero y vuelvo a probar.

En realidad, no debería dar problema según sistema ya que se están dirigiendo comandos directamente a direcciones físicas pertenecientes al front end del Biios peeerooo...

Saludos:


----------



## VIKKOSKY

Reportanto mismo problema...

Genera un error grave de sistema bajo winxp sp2 prof.

vikko


----------



## sangreaztk

......este.............

Me ha pasado lo mismo, 
Espero que se solucione el bug, gracias!

Buena Vibra!


Windows XP Profesional
Versión 2002
Service Pack 2


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Me sale este error, haga lo que haga no me sale nada.

¿Podrías pasarlo a los nuevos tiempos?
Tienes para elegir aquí, abajo.
http://www.microsoft.com/express/download/

Deberías pasarlo a la era .NET que seguro que nadie tendrá problemas.

Saludo.


----------



## eduardo.eca

Hola MaMu, tu aplicacion es muy interesantate, sobre todo muy didactica. El problema es que no logro ejecutarlo, y aun no encuentro el problema, esperaria que me des una respuesta para solucionarlo....


----------



## jose hernandez

MaMu dijo:


> *Entrenador Puerto Paralelo - Freeware*
> 
> Me han consultado muchas veces, como hacer para programar algo para controlar hardware externo mediante el registro de Datos del puerto paralelo de la PC. El problema se presenta a la hora de programar en lenguajes de alto nivel, y sobre todo cuando se encuentran con instrucciones de privilegio a nivel usuario que, solamente pueden ser usadas a nivel del kernel.
> Por esta razón, he desarrollado una pequeña aplicación, para todos aquellos que simplemente necesiten experimentar con algun tipo de hardware externo, como ser relés, leds, etc. mediante el registro de datos del puerto paralelo.
> 
> Espero que les sea útil.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> EDIT1 - Actualizada a la version FULL


Hola Ma Mu baje el entrenador parallelo y no lo puedo habrir que puedo hacer

gracias


----------



## framm703

En 4 Semanas les comparto una interface para controlar una "casa" solo con puerto paralelo! Utiliza una matriz de sensores ON/OFF de 20 entradas y una interface de relays de 8bits!  Es un trabajo final de mitad de carrera... posee una inteerface de usuario totalmente gráfica...
La mejor pagina que encontré de puerto paralelo es esta, porque las demás no les entendí nada y todas decían cosas distintas... entonces me arriesgué a quemar el puerto Y decidí por esta info...:
 Por suerte..SALIÓ TODO BIEN! 
http://cfievalladolid2.net/tecno/cyr_01/control/puerto_paralelo.htm

Cualquier cosa que necesiten saber sobre el Puerto paralelo fijence acá... !!


----------



## albertoxx

Por eso no me gusta usar el visual basic por que a la hora de hacer la distribucion existen incompatibilidades por falta de componentes requeridos por la aplicacion por eso mejor uso Delphi, dos preguntas para el creador de tan buen programa

1) En que software lo desarrollaste en Visual Basic o en Visual C? si es alguno de ellos el error que les da a los que postearon errores cuando lo intentaban ejecutar es por que les hacen falta o las librerias "Visual Basic Runtime Files" o "C Runtime Library" si no es eso tambien puede ser por que falta el active x que se encarga de la comunicacion con el puerto paralelo.

2) Puedo usar tu programa como inspiracion para crear y publicar una version propia poniendote como creador de la idea, es que realmente no me gusta ningun Visual


----------



## Meta

Hola gente:

Si usas el Delphi 7 te pasará algo similar, si es Delphi .net ya no. Lo mejor que he visto en mi vida y hasta los linuxeros lo reconoce, el Visual Studio .NET.

Los que quieran, pueden empezar hacer uno bajo Visual Studio .net con cualquier lenguaje sea C#/C++ o el VB  .net.

Aquí hay un manual para que cojan ideas y empezar.



Ver manual puerto paralelo LPT.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## albertoxx

NO eso si no Visual Estudio .NEt y todo lo que viene de Microsoft es un dolor, creo por lo que leo no sos un programador que vivas de la programacion, en mi caso si y te puedo decir que la mayoria de productos de microsoft esconden mucho todo es pagado nada gratis, el .net su objetivo primario era que podias hacer un programa en el lenguaje que quisieras y que ese programa te correria en cualquier sistema operativo, pero que si en cuanto a lenguajes solo C,Fox,Basic (Microsoft) de otros es un dolor hacer algo en .NET, con lo de la portabilidad los frameworks solo corren en plataformas windows, a excepcion de windows ce  y el windows mobile que tiene una medio .net pero los celulares con esa tecnologia son muy lentos por el momento, asi que si es de portabilidad mejor java hasta los celulares mas baratos corren java, windows corre java, linux corre java, necesitas verificar si la computadora tiene el framework .net la version 1, 2 asi que para instalar tu software es un dolor y siempre mas de algo pela cables la memoria saturada tenes que tener un buen procesador va total un monton de cosas tiene el .net la idea es bonita pero todavia le falta mucho por recorrer


----------



## Meta

Si, le falta mucho por recorrer como Java por terminar, cosa que no se sabe su futuro y MySQL ya que le pertenece a Oracle, con lo que quiere decir que tiene fama de comprar algo y hacerlo desaparecer. Ahora no se que hará pero cada vez más se usa el .net. Hasta Python, Ruby y más están pasando a .net.

Sea de MircoSoft o no, muchos linuxeros reconocen que es lo mejor que ha hecho MicroSoft. De todas maneras me da igual si es de MicroSoft o el vecino, me encanta y tiene futuro.


----------



## framm703

Yo nunca me hé involucrado con el tema "JAVA", ¿Cuales son las caracteristicas de comportamiento de los programas en lo que respecta a trabajos en PC's de esctritorio que corren bajo Windows?, se nota la diferencia  con el .Net en lo que es versatilidad, velocidad y manejo re errores ?
Me es interesante java ... 
¿Vale la pena que me ponga a estudiarlo?,
 yo trabajo con .Net, pero no profesionalmente, sinó como complemento a los proyectos de electrónica ...



		Código:
	

If(Java>(.net)) 
            {
              Franco.lenguaje="Java"
             }
           else
             {
              Franco.Lenguaje=".Net"
              }


----------



## Meta

Sobre el tema de Java y .net. La preocupación más grande es que ahora es de una empresa Oracle. Muchas otras empresas no se fían de ella porque no sabe lo que pasará en su futuro. De todas formas .net cada vez llega con más fuerza y vigor. 

Daré Java orientado a objetos dentro de 6 meses, cuando acabe con Python. Estoy en un curso. El próximo año daremos .net y bases de datos con MySQL.

Java en España es el rey indiscutible del más que se usa pero...

... la cosa está cambiando poco a poco, aún sigue Java.

Puedes usar Java para hacer lo mismo que hicieron aquí con VB .net.
Ver el archivo adjunto 8323


----------



## albertoxx

Claro que se puede pero tardarias mucho mas tiempo haciendolo en java que en .net, pero java es para portabilidad no hay que mezclar peras con manzanas, para eso te diria que en delphi es igual de facil hacerlo que con Visual Estudio .Net

No estoy diciendo que Visual Estudio .net no sirva o sea un mal producto es buenisimo pero no hay que poner todos los huevos en la misma canasta(Microsoft)


----------



## Meta

Hablo de productos, no de marcas. Si la marca es MicroSoft. ¿Qué voy hacer?

Lo de la portabilidad por ahora y será siendo en muchos años el famoso Java. Claro que .net ya avisó  hace tiempo que poco a poco también será muy portable, de hecho ya están empezando con los table PC y sobre todo los móviles como en nuevo Windows Phone 7 para C#. Así será con más productos diferentes en el futuro.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

¿Hoy en día hay alguien trabajando en el puerto paralelo?

Lo comento porque hace años, hice un ejemplo con su manual, y me han pedido que también controle las entradas.






Saludos.


----------

